# Review - Turtle Wax Sealant Hydrophobic Wax



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bought a bottle last week as keen to try it out, having read quite a bit about it and the positive reviews...

So, just a quick review / write up on my thoughts on it ...

Comes in a nice 500ml bottle which feels well balanced / fits in hand well, with a very nice trigger.










Car was washed with my DetailedOnline Elite shampoo and their wash pad.

Decided to try this as a drying aid - instructions say you can apply to either a wet or dry car, so as it was cold, used as a drying aid.

Couple of sprays per panel and dried off - trigger head is very nice to use, but it does give a very fine spray - potentially an issue in windy weather, but can then apply to cloth and apply to car that way if needed.

Wiped off effortlessly and gave a very nice glossy finish, paint felt very nice, very slick and if it makes sense at all, a slightly 'soft feel' - can't think of another way to describe it...

Quick shot this morning of the beading present after the rain we've had. 










Very impressed with it, be interested to see longevity of it, but being honest, even if it's only a few weeks it's that easy to apply.

Going to try when I get chance on a dry car to see if there's any difference in application 

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice write up!

From what I've seen the beads should tighten up a bit with a proper dry application, but still super easy to use.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im sure it does very well on the durability front, seen a few videos on it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

£3.57 at the moment too via ECP :thumb: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417211


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> From what I've seen the beads should tighten up a bit with a proper dry application, but still super easy to use.


Thanks :thumb:

Hoping to try out dry shortly...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Im sure it does very well on the durability front, seen a few videos on it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

NickA said:


> £3.57 at the moment too via ECP :thumb: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417211


They must be making room for the new Turtle Wax ceramic range due out in a week or so.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice review Andy :thumb:


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Nice review, and those beads look nice and tight...

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Very impressed with it, be interested to see longevity of it, but being honest, even if it's only a few weeks it's that easy to apply.


For the money you might as well give the car a quick spritz after every wash.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Nice review Andy :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:

How did you find the longevity of it on the A4 ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BobbyNelson said:


> Nice review, and those beads look nice and tight...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, appreciated and yes, was very pleased with them - and this was applied / used as a drying aid and I believe they're tighter if used as a dry coat :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the longevity of it on the A4 ?


TBH I didn't really give it a chance as I used it again within 2 weeks after another wash


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> For the money you might as well give the car a quick spritz after every wash.


Cheers - yes, that's the plan to use it as a drying aid on mine for a few weeks to see if it makes any difference / adds anything as in effect layering it :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Tried it again today and left with these water marks after drying. Car washed with BH shampoo, rinsed, spray and use damp microfibre, dry with towel. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong please?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like the product has run down the panel. Did you have the bottle too close to the panel or spray too much product in one section? Try spraying further away from the panel and move the bottle across left to right as you pull the trigger.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> Looks like the product has run down the panel. Did you have the bottle too close to the panel or spray too much product in one section? Try spraying further away from the panel and move the bottle across left to right as you pull the trigger.


Could be either of those, though did try to spray less. Will try again next time I clean it. Thanks.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

As per GSVHammer, I had the same issue when I started using it and found it a bit smeary and greasy. Someone advised me to use it sparingly and I think less is more with this product. 

You’ll find it spreads easier and buffs up better. Other bonus is you hardly use any.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Use less!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

idrobbo said:


> Tried it again today and left with these water marks after drying. Car washed with BH shampoo, rinsed, spray and use damp microfibre, dry with towel. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong please?





idrobbo said:


> Could be either of those, though did try to spray less. Will try again next time I clean it. Thanks.


Have you had chance to try it again yet ?

Does look like you've been either too near or applied a bit too much and it's run...

Maybe try applying to you're cloth and applying to the car that way, rather than spraying onto car, see if that helps?


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I had a little bit of streaking 
But I think I applied to much to a panel at a time 
Now I know that in this product 
Less is definitely more 
Win win all round


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Have you had chance to try it again yet ?
> 
> Does look like you've been either too near or applied a bit too much and it's run...
> 
> Maybe try applying to you're cloth and applying to the car that way, rather than spraying onto car, see if that helps?


Andy, thanks for taking an interest in this. Not had a chance to re-use yet, weather has dried out down here and car is staying clean at the moment, maybe later this week. I will use the "lighter" touch recommended.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Got a bottle of this waiting for me to try when i return to Blighty in a couple of weeks,interesting to read the comments regarding the application process,some good pointers from you guys.

Cheers


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I used some the other day, applied it to a dry car,i found you only need to use very little product. 1 spray smaller panel, 2 on larger. Applies great, the removal very easy. Left great gloss with a very slick finish and from what i have seen is one of the most durable products out there. Beading 7/10....all for £3.55,great product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

So ive used this today very, very quickly as I had work at 14:00.

I used it on a wet car as a drying aid as per usual when using my favourite drying aid (XVC Car Care Quick detailer).

Left some streaking, however, it was pretty cold, around 3/4 degrees - also add that my drying towel is probably on its last legs!

However, it left a slick, glossy shine which i was quite impressed with. Havent experienced any beading yet but will add my thoughts when we get a bit of rain.

One plus point is the spray head, sprays a really fine mist which although could get annoying in a breeze worked really well on a still day like today. Unlike Sonax BSD new spray head which is garbage!


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Decided to use Hybrid Sealant this week as I'm joining the "sealants for winter" train. 

It's probably as easy as you can get. Very nice trigger head although I'm going to parrot what others have said about it being a bit of a pain if there's a breeze. 

Car looks really glossy, although I'm never sure if it's just placebo. 

My main goal is to see how long this stuff lasts, unfortunately I can't wash the car very regularly. I imagine the winter roads are going to be quite the match for it, and this is different to the chemical resistance the YouTube channels all test. Previously Bilt Hamber was on which I applied in June and was on its last legs. Looking forward to seeing how Turtle Wax does!


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice review, I recently tried the dry and shine by turtlewax and its pretty decent


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

these sort of products are something id have dreamed of years ago , cheap as chips , few minutes to use and in my mind looks and protects better than alot of expensive stuff that i would have spent hours on back in the day , plus i can top up throughout the winter


----------



## chriss5471 (May 31, 2015)

I see a lot of people jumped on this when it was quite a low price at CP4L or ECP, I think the cheapest is a few pence off the £8 mark is it worth still going for this at that price or should I now be looking at alternatives like Sonax products which I can get for the same price?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

chriss5471 said:


> I see a lot of people jumped on this when it was quite a low price at CP4L or ECP, I think the cheapest is a few pence off the £8 mark is it worth still going for this at that price or should I now be looking at alternatives like Sonax products which I can get for the same price?


Dry and Shine is £4.82 with code MID20 on CP4L now and its larger than the Hydrophobic wax. Better value IMO for a very similar outcome.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

I just hope Turtle Wax don't subsequently jack up prices for this stuff or discontinue it leaving only the Ceramic line behind. I think Jon from the Forensic Detailing Channel also made a very good point about manufacturers seeing the methodology for assessing durability of these waxes and sealants (with chemical detergents) and make their products super chemically resistant but garbage at real world durability


----------



## chriss5471 (May 31, 2015)

RS3 said:


> Dry and Shine is £4.82 with code MID20 on CP4L now and its larger than the Hydrophobic wax. Better value IMO for a very similar outcome.


Excellent tip! I shall order a bottle and give it a try, nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------

